# Can E-Cigs Cause Lipoid Pneumonia?



## Alex

_– Source: Yahoo News_

There are 2.5 million vapers in the UK. An estimated 30 million people have vaped in America, and there are many millions more around the world.

Two of them have experienced a case of lipoid pneumonia.

Both were former smokers.

Despite the numbers, some now believe e-cigarettes can cause lipoid pneumonia.

As we know, smoking carries a hugely increased risk of an early death. E-Cigarettes, on the other hand, are significantly safer than tobacco cigarettes according to leading scientists.

And specialists in e-cigarette research fear that many smokers are now choosing to stick to tobacco cigarettes as a result of these stories.

Professor Riccardo Polosa is one. In this interview he discusses lipoid pneumonia – and whether vapers need to worry about it.

*About Professor Polosa,MD, PhD*


_Polosa is Director of the Institute for Internal Medicine & Clinical Immunology of the University of Catania (Italy). He is also in charge of the University Centre for Tobacco Research (University of Catania) & Honorary Professor of Medicine at Southampton University (UK). He and his team have led several studies on e-cigs._

_JD: How did the idea that vaping leads to lipoid pneumonia arise?_

RP: Lipoid pneumonia is a rare respiratory illness that may occur from aspiration or inhalation of fatlike material in the lung; this has been reported in elderly people after accidental ingestion of oil-based laxatives.

There is no way vaping could put people at risk for lipoid pneumonia simply because vaporization of commercially available e-liquids do not contain fatlike material. However, I am aware of two reports of lipoid pneumonia that respiratory physicians in the US and subsequently in Spain have suggested being direct consequence of vaping.

After careful review of these clinical cases, I could identify a more plausible cause for these patients’ lipoid pneumonia. I do not understand why my colleagues incriminated vaping. Most probably, they (erroneously) reasoned that inhalation of vegetable glycerine in the e-liquid could have been the cause without considering that glycerin is not a lipid, but an alcohol. By definition alcohol cannot cause lipoid pneumonia.

There is no way vaping could put people at risk for lipoid pneumonia – Prof. Polosa

*Click Here to Tweet*

_JD: Do vapers need to be worried about oils in e-cigarettes causing lipoid pneumonia?_

RP: The presence of essential oils is not uncommon in some e-liquid flavourings (particularly in citric fruits, menthol). However, essential oils are not oils (not lipids) in a strict sense; the term “oil” in essential oil is a misnomer. Hence, they cannot cause lipoid pneumonia.

Essential oils are to be distinguished from aroma oils (essential oils dissolved in an oily solvent).

Clearly, the presence of essential oils may be potentially irritant and hypersensitivity could develop in susceptible individuals. But this is a different story.

_JD: Are there any types of oil based flavourings that could lead to lipoid pneumonia?_

Not that I am aware of (but see answer below).





_JD: Do vapers need to take care when mixing their own e-liquids?_

RP: In principle I do not recommend mixing because mistakes and contamination may happen at home.

In relation to accidental exposure to fatlike material, when blending their own DIY mixtures, vapers should make sure that flavouring solutions are free of fatlike material such as vegetable oil.

I have heard stories of essential oils (not fatlike material) sold in pharmacies for massage therapy that are dissolved in oily solvents (usually vegetable oil). This may be a problem because chronic inhalation of such DIY mixtures could theoretically lead to lipoid pneumonia.

_JD: What consequences has this rumour lead to?_

RP: The lipoid pneumonia case received such an emotional and widespread media coverage in Spain that Spanish vapers ended up being very concerned about the possibility of developing serious vaping-related lung diseases.

Spanish pneumologists have campaigned aggressively against e-cigs. These two factors have contributed to destroy the positive “image” of these products, to shift the perceptions of consumers from benefit to harm and – as a consequence – to the collapse of the e-cig market in that country.


source: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/08/e-cigarettes-lipoid-pneumonia.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## zadiac

Every year for 10 years up to March 2014 I had pneumonia twice a year. Granted, I didn't have it very serious, but I did have it. Twice a year. 
I have been vaping since March 2014 and up to now I have not had pneumonia, a cold or the flu. 
I had a throat infection around the end of March 2014 and after @Alex suggested that I vape pure PG, the infection cleared up and vanished and until now, I have not been sick, ever.
So...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@zadiac the article discusses lipid pnuemonia - something quite different from what you were suffering from. I'm sure I saw a study a while back about the anti-bacterial effects of vaping, although I don't have a link.


----------



## zadiac

My point is that vaping is the reason that I don't get sick anymore. At least that is what I choose to believe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mike

Yes, I was saying that I think a study has been published that supports what you believe


----------



## Marzuq

That was a bit long but well worth the read. Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

my colds clear up much quicker since I've been vaping and this winter I didn't go to the doctor.


----------



## KB_314

Interesting read as always @Alex 

Can anyone reading this say with certainty that Glycerin is an alcohol? 

If so, I did not know that. I understood it to come from fats and oils (VG from vegetable oils). Although from what I've read and heard, the VG we vape shouldn't still contain oils. I'm certainly not suggesting that ejuice could cause lipoid pneumonia - didn't even know what that was until reading this article. 

Please excuse my ignorance guys - just that this threw a curveball in terms of what I thought VG was


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Interesting read as always @Alex
> 
> Can anyone reading this say with certainty that Glycerin is an alcohol?
> 
> If so, I did not know that. I understood it to come from fats and oils (VG from vegetable oils). Although from what I've read and heard, the VG we vape shouldn't still contain oils. I'm certainly not suggesting that ejuice could cause lipoid pneumonia - didn't even know what that was until reading this article.
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance guys - just that this threw a curveball in terms of what I thought VG was


_Glycerin, also known as glycerol, is an organic compound of carbon, hydrogen and oxygen with the chemical formula C3H8O3. It is produced industrially, usually as a by-product of soap manufacture, from oils and fats. It can be made from animal fat or, in the case of vegetable glycerin, vegetable oil. The source of the raw material does not affect the chemistry of the final product, but, since glycerin is widely used in foods and medications, this distinction is important for vegetarians. It is also used as a sweetener and as an ingredient in a number of cosmetic products.
_
*Structure and Properties*
_The compound consists of a chain of three carbon atoms, to which are attached hydrogen atoms on one side and hydroxyl (OH) groups on the other. The three OH groups form hydrogen bonds between molecules, giving the compound a syrup-like viscosity and allowing it to dissolve easily in water. Chemically speaking, glycerin is an alcohol, but for food purposes, it is classed — in the USA — as a carbohydrate by the Federal Food and Drug Administration (FDA), because it provides calories and is not a fat or a protein.
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-vegetable-glycerin.htm_


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> _Glycerin, also known as glycerol, is an organic compound of carbon, hydrogen and oxygen with the chemical formula C3H8O3. It is produced industrially, usually as a by-product of soap manufacture, from oils and fats. It can be made from animal fat or, in the case of vegetable glycerin, vegetable oil. The source of the raw material does not affect the chemistry of the final product, but, since glycerin is widely used in foods and medications, this distinction is important for vegetarians. It is also used as a sweetener and as an ingredient in a number of cosmetic products.
> _
> *Structure and Properties*
> _The compound consists of a chain of three carbon atoms, to which are attached hydrogen atoms on one side and hydroxyl (OH) groups on the other. The three OH groups form hydrogen bonds between molecules, giving the compound a syrup-like viscosity and allowing it to dissolve easily in water. Chemically speaking, glycerin is an alcohol, but for food purposes, it is classed — in the USA — as a carbohydrate by the Federal Food and Drug Administration (FDA), because it provides calories and is not a fat or a protein.
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-vegetable-glycerin.htm_


Thanks @Andre - that pretty much clears it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

zadiac said:


> Every year for 10 years up to March 2014 I had pneumonia twice a year. Granted, I didn't have it very serious, but I did have it. Twice a year.
> I have been vaping since March 2014 and up to now I have not had pneumonia, a cold or the flu.
> I had a throat infection around the end of March 2014 and after @Alex suggested that I vape pure PG, the infection cleared up and vanished and until now, I have not been sick, ever.
> So...


@Zadiac,do you still vape pure pg? How is it?


----------



## kev mac

Alex said:


> _– Source: Yahoo News_
> 
> There are 2.5 million vapers in the UK. An estimated 30 million people have vaped in America, and there are many millions more around the world.
> 
> Two of them have experienced a case of lipoid pneumonia.
> 
> Both were former smokers.
> 
> Despite the numbers, some now believe e-cigarettes can cause lipoid pneumonia.
> 
> As we know, smoking carries a hugely increased risk of an early death. E-Cigarettes, on the other hand, are significantly safer than tobacco cigarettes according to leading scientists.
> 
> And specialists in e-cigarette research fear that many smokers are now choosing to stick to tobacco cigarettes as a result of these stories.
> 
> Professor Riccardo Polosa is one. In this interview he discusses lipoid pneumonia – and whether vapers need to worry about it.
> 
> *About Professor Polosa,MD, PhD*
> 
> 
> _Polosa is Director of the Institute for Internal Medicine & Clinical Immunology of the University of Catania (Italy). He is also in charge of the University Centre for Tobacco Research (University of Catania) & Honorary Professor of Medicine at Southampton University (UK). He and his team have led several studies on e-cigs._
> 
> _JD: How did the idea that vaping leads to lipoid pneumonia arise?_
> 
> RP: Lipoid pneumonia is a rare respiratory illness that may occur from aspiration or inhalation of fatlike material in the lung; this has been reported in elderly people after accidental ingestion of oil-based laxatives.
> 
> There is no way vaping could put people at risk for lipoid pneumonia simply because vaporization of commercially available e-liquids do not contain fatlike material. However, I am aware of two reports of lipoid pneumonia that respiratory physicians in the US and subsequently in Spain have suggested being direct consequence of vaping.
> 
> After careful review of these clinical cases, I could identify a more plausible cause for these patients’ lipoid pneumonia. I do not understand why my colleagues incriminated vaping. Most probably, they (erroneously) reasoned that inhalation of vegetable glycerine in the e-liquid could have been the cause without considering that glycerin is not a lipid, but an alcohol. By definition alcohol cannot cause lipoid pneumonia.
> 
> There is no way vaping could put people at risk for lipoid pneumonia – Prof. Polosa
> 
> *Click Here to Tweet*
> 
> _JD: Do vapers need to be worried about oils in e-cigarettes causing lipoid pneumonia?_
> 
> RP: The presence of essential oils is not uncommon in some e-liquid flavourings (particularly in citric fruits, menthol). However, essential oils are not oils (not lipids) in a strict sense; the term “oil” in essential oil is a misnomer. Hence, they cannot cause lipoid pneumonia.
> 
> Essential oils are to be distinguished from aroma oils (essential oils dissolved in an oily solvent).
> 
> Clearly, the presence of essential oils may be potentially irritant and hypersensitivity could develop in susceptible individuals. But this is a different story.
> 
> _JD: Are there any types of oil based flavourings that could lead to lipoid pneumonia?_
> 
> Not that I am aware of (but see answer below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JD: Do vapers need to take care when mixing their own e-liquids?_
> 
> RP: In principle I do not recommend mixing because mistakes and contamination may happen at home.
> 
> In relation to accidental exposure to fatlike material, when blending their own DIY mixtures, vapers should make sure that flavouring solutions are free of fatlike material such as vegetable oil.
> 
> I have heard stories of essential oils (not fatlike material) sold in pharmacies for massage therapy that are dissolved in oily solvents (usually vegetable oil). This may be a problem because chronic inhalation of such DIY mixtures could theoretically lead to lipoid pneumonia.
> 
> _JD: What consequences has this rumour lead to?_
> 
> RP: The lipoid pneumonia case received such an emotional and widespread media coverage in Spain that Spanish vapers ended up being very concerned about the possibility of developing serious vaping-related lung diseases.
> 
> Spanish pneumologists have campaigned aggressively against e-cigs. These two factors have contributed to destroy the positive “image” of these products, to shift the perceptions of consumers from benefit to harm and – as a consequence – to the collapse of the e-cig market in that country.
> 
> 
> source: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/08/e-cigarettes-lipoid-pneumonia.html


keeping us informed,thanks@Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

kev mac said:


> @Zadiac,do you still vape pure pg? How is it?



Yes I do. Every night for about an hour. It's a sweet(ish) taste and a good throat hit. I vape it without nicotine, but I guess you can add some if needed.
I just do it because I now know it keeps me from getting sick. Like I said, I haven't been sick since I started doing it and I'm doing things that normally would've gotten me sick in no time, like walking with a t-shirt outside in the cold at night, going out into the rain, not getting dressed immediately after a shower, etc.
Normally things like that would be a guaranteed cold/flu/pneumonia for me, but not anymore.
It really works. That is if you're not allergic to it, like some people unfortunately are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

zadiac said:


> Yes I do. Every night for about an hour. It's a sweet(ish) taste and a good throat hit. I vape it without nicotine, but I guess you can add some if needed.
> I just do it because I now know it keeps me from getting sick. Like I said, I haven't been sick since I started doing it and I'm doing things that normally would've gotten me sick in no time, like walking with a t-shirt outside in the cold at night, going out into the rain, not getting dressed immediately after a shower, etc.
> Normally things like that would be a guaranteed cold/flu/pneumonia for me, but not anymore.
> It really works. That is if you're not allergic to it, like some people unfortunately are.


Glad it's working out for you


----------



## ashTZA

2 in 30million+ Even if vaping their own kitchen vegetable oil mix was the cause;
more people choke on tomatoes or die from exposure to sunlight a year.
So I think we good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

zadiac said:


> Yes I do. Every night for about an hour. It's a sweet(ish) taste and a good throat hit. I vape it without nicotine, but I guess you can add some if needed.
> I just do it because I now know it keeps me from getting sick. Like I said, I haven't been sick since I started doing it and I'm doing things that normally would've gotten me sick in no time, like walking with a t-shirt outside in the cold at night, going out into the rain, not getting dressed immediately after a shower, etc.
> Normally things like that would be a guaranteed cold/flu/pneumonia for me, but not anymore.
> It really works. That is if you're not allergic to it, like some people unfortunately are.


 

but in the sidebar you said your a flavour junkie  ???


----------



## zadiac

Read my post again about ONLY and hour a night  That hardly takes me away from my favorite flavors


----------

